# Lost Cat - Leander Road. since Monday 4th March.



## rachelf (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

If you live around Leander Road, Helix Gardens, Josephine Avenue, Tulse Hill Estate could you look out for our cat?

Claude, black with fluffy tail.
Timid but friendly and can be picked up.
Microchipped, no collar.

Missing from middle of Leander Road since Monday 4th March.

We have been told a cat was killed on Leander Road by a car last week, but we have just got back from holiday to find him missing and so would really like any news, even bad news. If you saw anything of him last week could you get in touch and let us know?

Thanks,

Rachel & Cis
Leander Road
rachel.ferriman @ gmail.com
07958 566094


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a lovely looking cat. I'll keep an eye out.

PS I've removed your full address for safety reasons.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 13, 2013)

rachelferriman said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you live around Leander Road, Helix Gardens, Josephine Avenue, Tulse Hill Estate could you look out for our cat?
> 
> ...


 
He looks just like mine!

I hope he turns up soon


----------



## rachelf (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> That's a lovely looking cat. I'll keep an eye out.
> 
> PS I've removed your full address for safety reasons.


Thank you!


----------



## rachelf (Mar 13, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> He looks just like mine!
> 
> I hope he turns up soon


 
Thanks spring-peeper. We are really hoping he wasn't killed.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 13, 2013)

What a gorgeous moggins. Hope you find him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2013)

You've probably already done it, but worth ringing around local vets and Battersea Dogs Home

Having said that, if he's chipped, I'd imagine if they'd found him, they'd have rung you by now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm really sorry he's missing. I hope you get good news.


----------



## rachelf (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks for your replies.
We've tried local vets.... good suggestion about Battersea, thanks Minnie_the_Minx.

Rachel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2013)

Rachel, it is worth contacting the council, enviromental health or waste collection I think, as if they find the body of a cat they may keep a record of it, especially if it is chipped.

It is an awful thing to have to do, awful, but if the worst has happened it would at least put your mind at rest.

Hopefully it will be good news though and Claude has just gone for an extended wander


----------



## artyfarty (Mar 14, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Rachel, it is worth contacting the council, enviromental health or waste collection I think, as if they find the body of a cat they may keep a record of it, especially if it is chipped.
> 
> It is an awful thing to have to do, awful, but if the worst has happened it would at least put your mind at rest.
> 
> Hopefully it will be good news though and Claude has just gone for an extended wander


That's quite a wide area, but what worked for us was photocopying a load of leaflets and dropping them through doors, laminating a few and tying them to lamp posts etc. Ours turned up after three months! tipped off by someone who still had the flyer. Hope you find the beast.


----------



## rachelf (Mar 14, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Rachel, it is worth contacting the council, enviromental health or waste collection I think, as if they find the body of a cat they may keep a record of it, especially if it is chipped.
> 
> It is an awful thing to have to do, awful, but if the worst has happened it would at least put your mind at rest.
> 
> Hopefully it will be good news though and Claude has just gone for an extended wander


 
Thanks QueenOfGoths for the suggestion - we have done so, but the Council couldn't tell us anything.


----------



## rachelf (Mar 14, 2013)

artyfarty said:


> That's quite a wide area, but what worked for us was photocopying a load of leaflets and dropping them through doors, laminating a few and tying them to lamp posts etc. Ours turned up after three months! tipped off by someone who still had the flyer. Hope you find the beast.


thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 14, 2013)

Its worth twittering. Neighbours young cat had got lost and managed to get some distance away. The catfinder tweeted which another neighbour saw and the cat was returned. It now spends its days trying to break into our house


----------



## timothysutton1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Any news? Claude is still on our web site:

http://www.josephineavenue.org.uk/?p=682


----------



## rachelf (Mar 19, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> Any news? Claude is still on our web site:
> 
> http://www.josephineavenue.org.uk/?p=682


No news - so we think it must be likely he was the cat killed the week we were away.
Very sad.
Thank you for posting on josephine avenue website, and for including on your noticeboard on the street. Could you leave the messages on the site in case anyone can give us any information?


----------



## Milo Brown (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi

So sorry that your cat is missing. Don't give up hope just yet though. Moreover, as somebody suggested above, why don't you put up some posters in the wider area, possibly mentioning a reward. Some people may not know this forum, have no access to the internet etc.. 

All the best of luck.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

I saw a cat that looked just like this  in Helix Gardens Yesterday with another black cat..


----------



## rachelf (Apr 1, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> I saw a cat that looked just like this in Helix Gardens Yesterday with another black cat..


Just saw your post!

Your account doesn't seem to be active - if you are still reading the boards can you please get in touch if you see this cat again?
rachel.ferriman@gmail.com
07958 566094

There was an article in the Brixton Bugle (Brixton blog's paper) last Thursday, and since then we've had a few people call saying they've seen a cat in Josephine Avenue / Helix Gardens who looks like our missing cat.
I want to get a look at it as soon as possible to see if it's Claude or another black fluffy cat in the neighbourhood!

thanks for keeping a look out.

Rachel


----------



## rachelf (Apr 1, 2013)

Milo Brown said:


> Hi
> 
> So sorry that your cat is missing. Don't give up hope just yet though. Moreover, as somebody suggested above, why don't you put up some posters in the wider area, possibly mentioning a reward. Some people may not know this forum, have no access to the internet etc..
> 
> All the best of luck.


Thanks for your reply Milo!


----------



## rachelf (Apr 6, 2013)

Claude has been spotted on Josephine Avenue!

Following a phone call from a neighbour, I saw a cat that I'm pretty sure is Claude - in the front gardens on Josephine Avenue/Helix Gardens and then cut round and was seen in the back gardens at Effra Mansions on Crownstone Road.

He didn't respond to us calling his name, but when he has got lost before, he has not recognised us - possibly because he's been scared as he is a very timid cat.

Have you seen him? 
If you do see him, and can get him inside or somewhere safe please do.

Please call us - 
Cis - 07958566094
Rachel - 07714649984

thanks,
Rachel


----------



## rachelf (Apr 23, 2013)

The end of the story.....

It looks like Claude was the cat killed on the road in March when I was away.

We caught the cat that people had been calling us about, and a visit to the vet confirmed it definitely wasn't our cat.
I had my suspicions when we were searching that it was not Claude, but it looked so much like our cat that it was impossible to tell until we got a much closer look at the cat.
Possibly our lost cat would have not been so scared of people as this one - it would not approach anyone at all. 
The vet and cat rescue centre people think the cat is a stray, and so we are going to try and adopt it.

thank you to everyone who made suggestions and posted messages.

Rachel


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2013)

rachelferriman said:


> It looks like Claude was the cat killed on the road in March when I was away.


 




rachelferriman said:


> we are going to try and adopt it.


 
hope new kitty adopting you goes well


----------



## rachelf (Apr 23, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hope new kitty adopting you goes well


 
Thanks! Yes, it will depend on how he gets on with our other cat - she is very lively and sociable with people. Maybe that will rub off on him.
If it doesn't work out with us, we will find him a new home with the help of the cat rescue place, and at least he will be a bit better socialised by then.

Rachel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your cat rachel.   Hope you're able to take the other one on


----------



## rachelf (Apr 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat rachel. Hope you're able to take the other one on


Me too! We're going to give him a try, and hope he settles with us and gets on with our other cat too.


----------

